# Pedal Delay Guitarra de "Tonepad" [Listo para usar]



## Gonza93 (May 31, 2012)

Hola!, ayer terminé de armar mi primer pedal para guitarra, y de la emoción quiero compartirlo con todos! jajaja.

Para el que no esté muy metido en el tema, un *Delay* es un pedal que "Repite" lo que acabamos de tocar, durante un período de tiempo, una cantidad de veces determinadas.
Básicamente sería como cuando gritamos "HOLAAA!" en la punta de una montaña, que escuchamos "(Holaaa,  holaaa, hola, ho...) hasta que se atenua el sonido y se hace imperceptible.
En este circuito podemos manejar el volumen con el que se repiten los "Hola", la cantidad de veces que se van a repetir, y la rapidez con la que se repitan.
Si usamos una rapidez muy elevada, prácticamente se anula el efecto, pero si la disminuímos un poquitito, obtendríamos el efecto de otro pedal, llamado "REVERB", que sería una especie de "eco" que le da "profundidad" al sonido... Básicamente, como cuando cantamos en el baño, o en una iglesia.

Bueno, basta de explicaciones. El pedal está sacado de acá: http://tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=98

*Usa un PT2399.*

En el circuito que hice yo, tuve algunos inconvenientes para conseguir los capacitores de 0.082 uF, así que los reemplacé a todos por capacitores de 0.1 uF y anduvo todo bien 

Para la alimentación utilicé un cargador de nokia que según las especificaciones debería entregar 5v DC, pero en lugar de eso entrega 9v DC jaja. Me vino como anillo al dedo!

Además, en la parte donde hay una Resistencia de color Naranja, con un *. Yo utilicé un preset de 20k porque no tenía idea de qué valor iba a tener que usar. Luego, en la práctica, me dí cuenta que mientras más alto el valor del preset (Más resistencia), menos repeticiones o "rebotes" hacía la señal, así que lo puse a 0, y manejo los rebotes desde el pote de 25k. (Es mucho más cómodo y versátil, ya que puedo ir desde casi 20 rebotes, hasta uno sólo o ninguno)


*Acá el video usandolo y cambiando la velocidad del delay.*






Por ahora no tengo muchas fotos, más adelante iré subiendo algunas cuando le haga la carcaza y demás cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## pacio (Jul 26, 2012)

hola como andas? gracias por el aporte, se ve muy bueno! y se escucha muy bien
un por de preguntas: soy de argentina, tienes idea si es dificil conseguir el IC PT2399? y valor?
pregunta tonta: la pista roja es el Vcd no? 

muchas gracias! veré si lo armo, va a ser mi primer pedal, espero que funcione 

ahh y me olvidaba, para prenderlo y apagarlo, basta con un interruptor que l apague y lo ponga en By pass y para prenderlo viceversa no?  

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Gonza93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola pacio!, el PT2399 yo lo conseguí en Córdoba, en "Celsius". El valor es de $30 (cuando yo lo compré).

La pista roja efectivamente es el Vcd (9v)

Y para prenderlo y apagarlo, yo use una dpdt. Que en una posicion me puentee el IN con el OUT, y en la otra posicion haga que la señal circule a través del pedal. No pude encontrar la forma de "prenderlo" y "apagarlo" sólo con este switch. Así que quedaría siempre prendido, pero sólo desviás la señal.

Saludos!


----------



## pacio (Ago 11, 2012)

ahhh buenisimo gonza! gracias por responder!

me va a ser muy util, y ademas suena muy bien por lo que escuche en el video

abrazo!


----------

